# Dubai's Classifieds...



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Just been looking through them, there's some great bargains there....

Take a look here for example... 

Looks cheap to me for all you guys who want to take your GFs out...


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Andy Capp said:


> Just been looking through them, there's some great bargains there....
> 
> Take a look here for example...
> 
> Looks cheap to me for all you guys who want to take your GFs out...


The email address is taunteddubai....reminds me of Jynxy


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

I have dibs ...


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> Just been looking through them, there's some great bargains there....
> 
> Take a look here for example...
> 
> Looks cheap to me for all you guys who want to take your GFs out...



An excellent deal! And no I am not the seller 

Go grab a bargain folks!
:clap2:


----------

